# The Ladybird Book of The Policeman



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

One for Dougie.................

http://seorant.ath.cx/police/ladybird.html

This is funny


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

8O 

I dont want to be here when dougie gets back !

gone... :lol:


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

>> This is funny

Yes it is.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Brilliant!

I had that book when I was a boy, but somehow it seems much more fun!

Regards

Chris


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I quite like these easy to read reference books


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm glad you posted that - I read it as a child but had obviously forgotten some bits. :lol: 

Viv


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

badger said:


> I quite like these easy to read reference books


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

class ! :lol: :lol:  :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

johng1974 said:


> I dont want to be here when dougie gets back!


Funnily enough, I posted that three months ago for general humour and interest. It was appreciated by some, and used as a Vitriol Factory by others, to the point that I had it removed.

Interestingly (if that's the right description), a friend of mine who is a retired Bobby from a big force in the middle of England who was (note, was) then contracted to provide specialist investigation services, sent it to some colleagues by internal email. He was summoned the following day to the Divisional Superintendent's office and summarily had his contract terminated there and then, because of the "racist content" of the email he'd sent.

I find it hilarious, but I could never admit to it.

Dougie.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thats the problem with this whole country Dougie IMO, we're not allowed to laugh anymore.
I thought it was great!


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I thought it was very funny :lol: :lol:

some people just dont have a sense of humor anymore :roll: :roll:  

Anne


----------

